
Adobe AIR applications installers stopped working after 30 october - simion314
https://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2017/11/adobe-air-applications-installation-issue.html
======
simion314
This is a bad situation, you could have made a number of AIR apps and now
suddenly you get reports that installers stop working, with a generic error
message, after testing and trying some workarounds you find the issue on
google and the details are missing, you do not know how and why is this thing
even possible.

